# raid, speicherbegrenzung



## El_Schubi (18. Januar 2003)

hoi,
ich überlege mir zwecks videoschnitt ein raid-system zuzulegen und dieses als raid 0 zu betreiben, um die datenübertragungsrate zu erhöhen. 
nun meine frage:
ich benutze win2kpro. ist dabei wegen dem festplattenspeicher eine grenze zu beachten? ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, daß festplatten ab einer bestimmten größe ?137gb?, nicht erkannt/ nur zu dieser größe genutzt werden können oder eine spezielle karte benötigen, um vollständig zu funktionieren. da ich vorhabe mindestens 2 120gb platten zusammenzuschalten, wäre es über dieser zahl.

wäre sehr erfreut, wenn mir jemand etwaige probleme mit raid 0 systemen, die sich mir stellen könnten beschreiben und evt. eine lösung dazu anbieten könnte 

mfg el


----------



## Rettungsdackel (19. Januar 2003)

wenns deine karte macht und du ntfs benutzt dann sollte es keine probleme geben


----------

